# ORANGE GLASS VASE



## athometoo (Feb 5, 2009)

THIS VASE HAS NO SEAMS AND I CANNOT SEEM TO DECIDE IF ITS SPECIAL OR NOT . DONT LIKE THE COLOR BUT BOUGHT IT BECAUSE OF THE STICKER ON THE BOTTOM . THE WAY ITS MADE SUGGESTS ITS DIFFEENT . I WILL LET YALL DECIDE  . LOVE THE FORUM ,


----------



## athometoo (Feb 5, 2009)

HERES ANOTHER


----------



## athometoo (Feb 5, 2009)

AND ANOTHER


----------



## athometoo (Feb 5, 2009)

ONE MORE


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 5, 2009)

That one appears to be from Italy...

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pauly_&_C._-_Compagnia_Venezia_Murano


----------



## athometoo (Feb 5, 2009)

WOW GOT ME ONE OF THEM UGLY PIECES OF ART . THANKS A BUNCH DIGGER I COULDNT FIND ANYTHING AND DIDNT KNOW IF THAT WAS AN ART STICKER OR A MOVING COMPANY. BOUGHT THIS AT A GARAGE SALE FOR 1 DOLLAR BEFORE THE BOTTLE BUG HIT ME . STILL WOULDNT REPLACE A PRETTY BOTTLE .


----------



## capsoda (Feb 5, 2009)

It is an old company with alot of history and it was started in England. It could be as old as the late 1800s or as new as last week. They use primative methods of glass blowing to make their pieces and it is not cheap junk like alot of funny glass is.

 Check this out.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pauly_&_C._-_Compagnia_Venezia_Murano 

 The link I wanted to put up has disapeared like majic. [8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 5, 2009)

The label looks to be from the '20's or 30's...


----------



## athometoo (Feb 5, 2009)

THER IS A HAND WRITTEN NUMBER ON IT I WONDER IF THATS A STOCK NUMBER OR ITEM NUMBER . MAYBE A WAY TO TRACE THROUGH THAT .


----------



## capsoda (Feb 5, 2009)

The wife and I dug a lot of wildly colored shards in a Pensacola city dump. Along with common stuff there were also a lot of retail dime store junk including toys still in their packages but broken and the stores books and ledgers that were readable for a day. The dump dated 1880 to 1930.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 5, 2009)

What did the stores books and ledgers say, Warren?


----------



## capsoda (Feb 5, 2009)

They were from Taylor Five and Dime. They did really well from 1900 until WW1 and then for some unknown reason they took alot of toys out of the store, broke them and put them in the dump??? The ledgers were daily records of profits. The books were from the toy department with a complete inventory of all their toys. Right in the middle of all the toys we found a new kerosene lamp, a tooth brush vase and a Jumbo Peanut Butter elephant. It was cool looking through the books while the wife pulled out the goodies. After the pages dryed they crumbled so we put them back in the hole for the next digger in a 100 years to find.


----------

